# New Van Carpets



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

I enquired at Brownhills as to the price of replacement carpets for the van. I was quoted £220. We all know how dealers love to overcharge.

Does anyone know of anyone else who supplies them ?

Cheers

DJM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you have existing carpets to use as templates, then most good carpet shops can do this for you, which gives you a wider range to choose from, just remind them that the edges need whipping.

cabby


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

From experience, it's the whipping that costs the money. £220 doesn't sound too bad in my book but then again, what's the quality like? We had some from Swift and the fit and quality was pants, so we sent them back.

Kustom Sport used to supply most of the mainstream UK motorhome manufacturers until a few years ago, so they may even have the original templates for your MH. They'll even send you carpet samples of various colours and quality to suit your budget http://www.kustomsport.co.uk/


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I've no idea of the price, but as an alternative to whipping this looks like a possible diy alternative - http://stairrods.co.uk/easybind-carpet-binding/

Regards,
John


----------



## carpe diem (Apr 16, 2016)

http://www.bespokerugs.com/index.php

theres this place in Leeds, in the FAQ's it says £3 per metre for whipping


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Previous threads here:

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/25-company-reports/17310-need-new-fitted-carpets.html

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/20-motorhome-chitchat/94425-motorhome-carpets.html

I used Crusader, as mentioned in there. £65 for three rugs, don't know what current price is but don't suppose much different now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We looked into it and whipping alone was at least £1 per foot, plus carpet, plus cutting, plus Delivery and VAT.

I bought the carpet, and cut it to fit against something on all the edges using a cardboard template, made from cereal boxes etc, no whipping needed, just a little UHU glue along the edges to stop it fraying, cost about £20 and one very achy hand.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I contacted Kustomsport and they quoted me (unseen) £240 thats £20 dearer than Brownhills !!!

DJM


----------

